# social welfare inspector



## sweet bear (5 Sep 2006)

A friend mine was staying with friends who are having their house paid by the social welfare officer scheme. My friend was told he would have to move out, because the social welfare inspectors are coming to inspect the property. Do inspectors still come out ? 
If my friend is caught there in the house what problems would it caused for the family living there ?

Regards
Sweet bear


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2006)

You might need to post more details about this situation. Are your friends engaging in welfare fraud?


----------



## liteweight (6 Sep 2006)

These people are in accommodation paid for by the taxpayer through the Social Welfare system. Presumably your friend is paying them rent? This is fraud and there are serious consequences, not least of which is, that they might lose their home!!


----------



## ajapale (6 Sep 2006)

In this case I think talk of social welfare fraud might be a bit premature. I suggest we get the facts first and then make the value judgements.

SW,
What is the "social welfare officer scheme"?  Who administers the scheme? 

aj


----------



## sweet bear (6 Sep 2006)

hi Liteweight

Answer to the question, no my friend wasnt paying rent to the family, he had no where to live so they let him stay for while on the sofa, until he found his feet... He has now found other accommdation where he is paying rent... What I wont to know do inspectors come to check who living in the house or do they check that the house is maintain? 

Regards

sweet bear


----------



## KCT (6 Sep 2006)

The scheme is administered by the Health Board not Social Welfare and the Community Welfare Officers do sometimes call to the address to verify who is living in the accomadation.


----------



## ajapale (6 Sep 2006)

from Oasis.



> *Community Welfare Officers (CWOs)*
> 
> Community Welfare Officers (CWOs) are employed throughout Ireland by the .
> CWOs are based in health centres and are responsible for the day to day administration of Community Welfare Services. Community Welfare Services include schemes such as:
> ...


----------



## sweet bear (6 Sep 2006)

thanks a million for your advice... and information - thanks


----------

